# cheap suspension



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I did a search on this and found nothing that seemed current (note current here)

I am not going to be auto-xing, or anything like that. I want a ride that is as good as stock, or better. (note im not looking for much better, or even better.... just the same.)

what would give me this with an EVEN drop. I am not looking for high price here. Something cheap. I have heard h&r springs, but I require an even drop. Something around an inch and a half would be good. I want something that gets rid of the wheel space, but not too low. 

so, whats an even drop, (what shock and strut) but is Cheap?

No cutting springs allowed. I don't want to die.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i wanna do the same thing too, but money is a big prob (along with college)
... it sucks working at the movies....
... i need a real job and a CREDIT CARD...


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

By "cheap," how much are you looking to spend? Keeping your stock ride quality and lowering your car is the ideal setup, but it requires money. You get what you pay for. For one thing dont go with aerospeed springs or coilovers, they suck. I have eibach sportlines($170) right now on stock struts and the ride quality isnt really the greatest. I just ordered some kyb agx struts($370) and hopefully that will smooth the ride out a lot. So, thats $540. I'm not saying theres not a cheaper way, look in the classifieds or on ebay. But money is usually an issue for most people, but IMO I wouldnt sacrifice quality for cost.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I agree, and understand.

What about ride height? far too many b14's that have been lowered have a horrible ride height. its like the front *should* be lowered more than the rear.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

People with cars expect three things from their automobiles:
They want a fast, cheap and nice car.
Problems inherent in the business however are that:

Fast and Cheap cars are not Nice
Nice and Cheap cars are not Fast
Fast and Nice cars are not Cheap.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

I agree with NissanTuner I will say this everyone want's the front lower than the rear but you need to understand suspension geometry. Do you know what bump steer is? if not you need to find out. the absolute cheapest I recommend is kyb gr2 with H&R springs. a step up is kyb agx. 
if you look under your car and see where the axles and cv joints attach to the wheel and car you want that to remain as parallel as possible. Too low (sportlines imho) is bad

O


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Just my opinion
If you want to lower you car and have better handling and ride
at least you need $800.00
I was saving 1 year to do my suspension set-up.
pro-kit
kyb-agx
rear-mounts
bump-stops


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *Just my opinion
> If you want to lower you car and have better handling and ride
> at least you need $800.00
> I was saving 1 year to do my suspension set-up.
> ...


that's my setup right there
I paid about
-$215 for my prokits,
-$60 for mt STBs
-I dished out $370 last Wed for some AGXs
-and I'm going to be putting $125 into rear mounts this afternoon.
I'm thinking of bumpstops as well (though I may not be able to afford them now)

This is an OK setup and it keeps going up from there.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Just remember....you get what you pay for!!!! If you want cheap, it'll perform cheap. I've found that out the hard way several times.

*cough*dodge neon*cough**cough*


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> *I did a search on this and found nothing that seemed current (note current here)
> 
> *


Okay, here's the thing. In the past YEAR there really hasn't been ANY change to our suspensions. All of the aftermarket parts are THE SAME, and the principles behind them are THE SAME. SO the searches you get will have the SAME answers you will get from us. Make it easier and try www.sentra.net and check out Mike Kojima's Garage. It has EVERYTHING you need.

Either that or try the







AGAIN and read what was said UMPTEEN million times before.

Sorry about being a prick, but when you see "CHEAP SUSPENSION" every other day, it gets annoying.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> *
> what would give me this with an EVEN drop. I am not looking for high price here. Something cheap. I have heard h&r springs, but I require an even drop. Something around an inch and a half would be good. I want something that gets rid of the wheel space, but not too low.
> 
> so, whats an even drop, (what shock and strut) but is Cheap?
> ...


I see others talking about dropping one side more than the other. *STOCK* the front sits higher than the rear. Look at any B14. That said, if you drop the car evenly, the front will still sit higher than the rear. 

If you want to drop your car, IMO you will not get the same stock-feeling suspension. You can get close but in certain instances, you'll feel that it's more harsh. To get something that's close, you'll be looking at spending a lot more than KYB's or Ground Controls. For what you specify, you'll be paying $2000 or more (I'm not all *THAT* much up on suspension pricing so it's probably a lot more than that for something like Shigspeed or JIC or Advanced Design or Motivational)


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You should get 2.5" in the front and 2.0 in the rear.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I would just like to add something, I just installed my AGX struts in the front (still waiting for mounts so I can do the back). I love how it feels however, that rumor that the b13 front shocks will lower the front to look more like the back is strictly a rumor, it only helps travel.


----------



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

so you used b13 shocks on the front of your b14? another question: aftermarket kyb's wont fit the rear shock mounts the way they are?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2002)

mirage said:


> *so you used b13 shocks on the front of your b14? another question: aftermarket kyb's wont fit the rear shock mounts the way they are? *


KYB's will fit your rear strut towers just fine. The motivational rear plates you see others talking about give you some more travel to reduce bottoming. Interestingly enough, I put motivational plates on the car two months ago and *STILL* notice the car bottoming on certain bumps. I was happy at first with KYB's but have become disenchanted


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

mirage said:


> *so you used b13 shocks on the front of your b14? another question: aftermarket kyb's wont fit the rear shock mounts the way they are? *


yeah, the B13 fronts fit on just as easily as the b14s would on my car. the advantage is about 1/2" more travel in the front. 

With the rear mounts, I was waiting for them to come in b/c I really didn't want to have to use the stock ones again. Pretty much, I was waiting for the motivational mounts b/c I didn't want to take the whole asssembly apart to put the shocks on, then take them apart AGAIN to put the mounts on, it would be less of a PITA to do it all in one shot. Unfortunately, FedEx failed and I got them in 4 DAYS AFTER THEY PROMISED.

I ended up putting the shocks on friday with the stock mounts b/c I needed to drive to Ft Lauderdale last weekend, so now I need to go in and finally put the new mounts in.


----------



## OzPunk (Jan 8, 2003)

Yes when you buy springs of an even denomination, as in 1.5" or 2", you are lowering the car that many inches all around. The reason the front looks higher than the back is because the front wheel wells are larger than the rear ones, not because the front of the car is higher.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

You only gain the extra travel from B13 front struts if you have coilovers. That is the ONLY way to get the gain. B13 front struts are useless with out them!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

If you really want a cheap way to drop your car,then take out the springs and cut them.
But I recommend saving money to buy a decent suspension setup


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Kieran, you're still bottoming out because even AGX and springs can't handle those Dukes of Hazzard jumps you make. Stay *on the track*.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

bahearn said:


> *Kieran, you're still bottoming out because even AGX and springs can't handle those Dukes of Hazzard jumps you make. Stay on the track. *


I was bottoming before the Motivational rear plates. Now that I have them, I realize how *MUCH* I was bottoming out. And even now, I know/realize that I'm bottoming out. 

And FYI, all off-track excursions I take are on nice, smooth, even surfaces  The car has only once been somewhat airborn and that wasn't really my fault... well, maybe kinda sorta


----------

